# 2ww and feeling low



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, 

Haven't messages on here before but read a few comments from other fellow IVF peeps.

My 1st time ivf and I'm on day 8 after embryo transfer had 2 put back in one 7 cells and one 8 cells.
I've been taking it easy and first 4/5 days had quite a lot of twinging pain and cramps but the twinging was quite piercing and painful both sides. Now though that has stopped which I guess is good but feeling like there is nothing going on   I've had no blood or spotting.

Anybody having similar symptoms or been through similar? Feeling low and teary as thinking maybe there is nothing there, wanting this to work so much like everyone else I guess but hoping its a positive on Thursday when I do my test.

Any support would be lovely


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I'm also on my 2ww of my 3rd ivf cycle but just to give you some positivity my first ivf cycle worked and I now have an amazing 4 year old daughter with blonde curly hair and blue eyes she looks just like her dad she was a result of a 6 cell and 8 cell embryo so yes it can work first time and your embies sound great we are now desperately wanting a sibling for her and its sooo hard as it failed on second attempt :-(( .
the fact you are not bleeding or spotting is good I didn't spot or bleed with my bfp but did with my last failed cycle but I've spoken to plenty of women who have spotted but gone on to get there bfps )) my last cycle unfortunately failed only October last year had one blast put back but this time we weren't so lucky and only ended up with one four cell embryo on day 3 which should be at least 6-8 cells by this stage so I'm just praying and hoping this is a strong one and now it's where it's supposed to be it has continued to divide and I'm more positive this time than was with my blast how strange ?? Try and relax twinges are good that you had and no spotting is good I'm sure you will get your bfp ))) relax and pray pray pray xxx


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

Thankyou for your message, your daughter sounds lovely.
It's just so nice to hear from other ladies going through it, you can speak to family and husbands etc but it's not the same as knowing someone else is going through the same motions.

Yes well I'm trying to stay positive, feeling emotional which I'm sure is not a pregnancy symptom just because we are nearly at the end.

Loads of positive vibes coming your way 3rd time lucky for you I'd say, 

Many thanks again,

L x


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi yes family friends do not understand the insensitive comments I've had heard are amazing how can people be so stupid like saying relax and it will happen naturally etc?? Do they think if it was that easy it would have happened by now I've heard it all hun on last failed cycle people saying it wasn't meant to be arggggghhh if it wasn't meant to be why has god taken us this far it's just up to our body's after that which unfortunately our body's don't always do What we want xxx


----------



## suzyblu72 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi i am just finished ivf#1 - otd tomorrow but i already know its failed as i had heavy bleeding last mon and tues. anyway because i was in such a state when bleeding started ive googled a lot this week to find out what is normal and ive discovered that like natural preg, ivf varies - quite normal to have no symptoms because hosp controlling hormones etc so symptoms can take longer to appear. also normal to get cramps and twitches too and the progesterone can affect everyone differently as well so try not to worry.

As for the low mood, i know exactly how you feel. 5 dpt i started crying for no reason and my mood felt low - i didnt want to go out or see anyone. Again, its just your hormones playing up so best thing to do is keep yourself occupied with other things and the time will soon fly in. Personally, i think the 2ww is the hardest part of the treatment - i have found it overwhelming - everything is out of your hands but it doesnt stop you analysing every pain, twitch and worrying that its failed.

Good luck and let us know how u get on!
Suzy


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi i am 5dpt after having ET on tuesday. I too have not really had any symptoms or anything, no spotting or bleeding, just very slight cramps for a couple of days after ET. Now tho feel nothing. I know it is really hard and we can drive ourselves a little   analysing everything!!! Don't give up any hope yet. 

I had conceived naturally last year and it wasn't until i was about 5 weeks that i felt any symptoms, killer boobs, tired etc.  I was however bleeding slightly too and did miscarry at 6 1/2 weeks so very early. It was an eptopic they think as my tubes aren't good, hence reason for ivf.  

Fingers crossed for you and think positive


----------



## Haz1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

I'm a newbee, on day 7 of one embryo transfer and one frozen. The 2 wait is so hard, its the hardest part of the treatment, felt a lot of cramping on day five, pain on my right side yesterday. Burst into tears yesterday, my hormones are all over the place, think it all the fertility drugs

Test on 7th Feb, fingers crossed

Its great being able to read everyones stories

H x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi all of you

Very best of luck to you all in staying sane on the 2ww, it's definitely one of the worst parts of treatment in many ways. You might want to join loads of others going through the same right now on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279487.0

Good luck to you all

VEC x


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all, 
Thanks so much for your messages, so nice to hear everyone's experiences.
The 2ww is soooooo hard and everyone seems to have different symptoms but I suppose the end positive result we all pray for is down to mother nature  

I'm testing Thursday...god I am scared! 

Good luck to everyone ill let you know the outcome,  let me know yours too. 

Love and wishes 

L x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Ladies, I wish you all good luck!  I had my ET yesterday and have been anxious the whole day. I didn't rest very long after the ET and pushed/pulled the heavy doors at the clinic myself on the way out. Not I constantly blaming myself what a stupid thing I have done. I know it sounds silly that I worry that pulling a door would affect the result but I just can't stop worrying!

I had two embryos transferred, one is Grade 2 and one is Grade 3. Has someone had any success to get pregnant with Grade 2 or Grade 3 embryos?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, 
Ahhh don't worry think if your like me you'll worry about everything, yes maybe from now on think about everything you do and take it 100% easy I even worry about pushing the shopping trolley around tesco! An just twist funny and you worry.

I suggested to my husband that after our ET to take our mind off it we went into the main city centre and went for lunch, we ended up walking about a mile as we weren't sure where to go then I said I felt a bit uncomfortable walking and we went back and to the nearest place for lunch, I'm now thinking that was silly to do within the first couple of hours after, since then I've taken it really really easy and so far so good, no bleeding but I did have a lot of pain the first 4 days.

I'm testing Thursday...god it can't come quick enough but then I don't really want to know as at least now there is still a chance in my head! 

Take it easy honey, good luck to all.

L xxxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi ladies. Can I jump in please? I'm on my 2ww after my 1 blasto ET on 25.1. I'm testing on 5.2 but am tempted to test early. Not too sure if I will yet tho. Has anyone heard of testing early or are you all waiting for your OTD?  It's a very anxious time and I find myself over-analyzing every symptom. I've had a stitch like pain in my right ovary area after about 2dpt and it's still there intermittently. I'm also very tired and am getting a bit dizzy but am putting it all down to progesterone pessaries. I guess were all different tho. 
Good luck to all you ladies, sending lots of 
XxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hiya,
Yes it is a very anxious time, I was thinking of testing early but have stopped myself as it would be more worrying if it hadn't shown up and says negative.
I had a lot of pain and twinges in my overies up to day 5 after ET, now it's all settled down.
I've also been tired but have stopped caffeine but also having restless nights sleep due to being anxious.
I'm testing tomorrow wish me luck everyone  

Good luck to you on the 5th, I'd say relax and wait but easier said than done 

Lots of love 

L xxxxxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girls
Firstly I just wanna wish u 2ww ladies lots of luck,I no exactly how use feel,I had 2symptoms apart from the odd twinge,I felt too 'normal' if that's possible,2 days before my otd I got severe cramps,really thought period was comin cos felt exactly same way I did every other month,was even more convinced it was all over when I tested and it was negative,needless to say I spent the day cryin my eyes out and no matter wat anyone said I just couldn't or wouldn't believe there was still a chance it could change but then I tested the next nite and nearly fell off the toilet when it was bfp!!my wee girl is 2months today  she was after out first attempt with a 2 day transfer!!don't give up hope and please don't symptom spot cos everyone is so different!

Jenna xx


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW....thankyou so much for your message, that's amazing!

I am feeling so emotional today, god knows how I am going to concentrate on work, I am also feeling so normal like nothing happening but I suppose the good thing is at I haven't bleed at all that's the only thing keeping me going.
I had already thought if its negative tomorrow I'll test again at the weekend other than that I'm hoping I can deal with it and get back to a normal life.
We can't do another ivf as we can't afford it so this is our only chance apart from going back to normal but that's had it's problems.

We will see... 

Thanks again for your lovely message. 

L xxxxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Jenna. 
That story has made me feel a bit more positive. Thank you. I guess it goes to show that we are all different. 
XxxxxxchickingxxxxxX


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck L for tomorrow sending you tons of      and       xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear LP01,

Thank you for your message! All my best wishes for you tomorrow!   

I really hope you will have some good news. We all want this work so so so much!!!

xx


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thankyou so much guys   

will let you know how it goes....


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you LP01  
XxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

Tested this morning and sadly was BFN   going to get a first response early test and try again tomorrow as I was up till 2.30 this morning as I couldn't sleep and kept popping to the loo, but not looking too good 

What happens to the embies anyway? I had 2 strong ones put in and haven't bleed at all so where do they go 



L xxx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been so uptight since my ET and had a massive row with my husband on day 4 which made me felt worse and cried hysterically for half an hour. I feel I really lost the game this time  I know this sounds embarrasing, but has anyone cried and being upset easily after ET. Would this affect BFP a lot?

Thanks


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey miainlondon

please dont worry,it wont affect the outcome it will just leave u feelin rubbish..i tested 2 days before otd and got bfn..i spent the day cryin my eyes out and nothin would settle me..i tested the next nite and got bfp so the day i spent feelin like the world had ended had obsolutely no effect on the outcome..ur wee baby wont pick up on feelins and emotions until further into a pregnancy so please dont worry..

Jenna xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey LP01. I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Let us know how you get on   for you xxx

Hi miainlondon. I'm sure getting upset wont affect your outcome love, like Jenna said, it's just going to leave you feeling down. Try and stay positive and thinking of you.  

Jenna, hope you're well 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was just reading all of your comments and it really helps.  I had a fet transfer on 27th Jan, my test date is 6th feb but I couldn't wait and took a home pregnancy test yesterday which was positive.  Because I had a 'chemical pregnancy' this past Aug I'm feeling guardedly optimistic.  It is going to be a tortuous day by day wait from here on out but I am feeling hopeful, am so grateful for the positive and praying everyday that our precious embryo stays this time!!


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey hopeful1926. Congratulations on the BFP. Take care of yourself.   I took took my test this morn and got a BFP too. Quietly over the moon. Got out scan on 28th feb

Take care ladies. I was so convinced AF was on the way as I seemed to have all the symptoms. Have faith  

XxxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations Chicking 94!!!  That is such brilliant news!!  It was lovely nice to receive your message.  I've had slight cramping/twinges all day so a bit worried but I just keep hoping and praying.  Keep me posted on your progress, it's so nice to communicate with someone going through the same thing.

Hopeful xoxo


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all, can I join in? It's really reassuringly hear all yr stories. I'm having EC next weds,so nervous about everything. Was wondering if any of u were working during yr 2ww? I'm a teacher so feel so guilty about taking time off. Especially when I'm not telling anyone in work, I running out of excuses for time off!  

Good luck to u all - lots of PMA and baby dust coming yr way.  

Xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations, Chicking! That's great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the best wishes for you tomorrow!


----------

